# Vacuum Pump



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

I have a oil leak in the vacuum pump, and I was wondering how involved it would be to change this out to a new one?


----------



## ReinertAngle (Jun 11, 2009)

Trans needs to come out. Expect to pay 6+ hours for labor...


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

i vote delete it


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

ReinertAngle said:


> Trans needs to come out. Expect to pay 6+ hours for labor...


You sure? I thought it was located on the timing chain side of the engine above the transmission. I thought I would be able to access it from the top.


----------



## ReinertAngle (Jun 11, 2009)

The shift linkage rod comes out of the gearbox right next to the vacuum pump... you only need about an 1\8 th of an inch. Bummer...

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

unless you have a 5spd manual.


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

baupfhor said:


> unless you have a 5spd manual.


So I can access it from the top (car is a manual)? 

I looked briefly, and it looked like I could get to it, but haven't had the time to change it out.


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

TaxMan5 said:


> So I can access it from the top (car is a manual)?
> 
> I looked briefly, and it looked like I could get to it, but haven't had the time to change it out.


Have fun with this one. I doubt you work in dealer or shop. Auto trans must come out to replace vacuum pump. Manual are easier. I replace these many of times. :laugh: 6 hours is fair. Some dealer or shops will charge 8 hrs.


----------



## Jayj (Jul 1, 2011)

Ok, done a few of these and you can do it right and remove the trans. Another option is to back the bell housing bolts out a bit and let it hang. Or, my favorite, pull the backing plate bolts out and remove the backing plate to expose the shaft. Pull the shaft out alittle and remove the whole assembly. To install the new one you would have to remove the new cover plate and pull out the shaft a bit to reinstall. I've done maybe 5 in this fashion and have not had one leak.


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

VW doesnt like us taking those things apart so shhhh 

5spd, yeah easy, take about 20 min to replace.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

does anyone know why there's a vacuum pump on 2.5 ? i deleted mine and everything is working fine . i have a mk3 2.5 swap ..maybe on mk5 it has a specific purpose . only purpose i could think of is if anyone ever was to be running very wild cams you would not experience low vacuum at the brake booster that often comes with wild cams ...


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

on the mk5 the brake booster vacuum line connects straight to the vacuum pump. where did you connect yours to? straight to the intake manifold?

Not sure why they deemed it necessary.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

baupfhor said:


> on the mk5 the brake booster vacuum line connects straight to the vacuum pump. where did you connect yours to? straight to the intake manifold?
> 
> Not sure why they deemed it necessary.


yes my booster is straight on the intake manifold


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

Just realized which car was yours. Sweet build, showed it off to the guys at the dealership.:beer:


----------



## vortexpert. (Sep 27, 2009)

Jayj said:


> Ok, done a few of these and you can do it right and remove the trans. Another option is to back the bell housing bolts out a bit and let it hang. Or, my favorite, pull the backing plate bolts out and remove the backing plate to expose the shaft. Pull the shaft out alittle and remove the whole assembly. To install the new one you would have to remove the new cover plate and pull out the shaft a bit to reinstall. I've done maybe 5 in this fashion and have not had one leak.


shut your ****ing mouth!


----------



## Jayj (Jul 1, 2011)

vortexpert. said:


> shut your ****ing mouth!


whoa, a little less caffeine in your diet girl.


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

:facepalm:


----------



## mikeinfla (Sep 1, 2012)

*Vacuum pump*

Thank you so much for sharing your talent. You are a genius!


----------



## mikeinfla (Sep 1, 2012)

Jayj said:


> Ok, done a few of these and you can do it right and remove the trans. Another option is to back the bell housing bolts out a bit and let it hang. Or, my favorite, pull the backing plate bolts out and remove the backing plate to expose the shaft. Pull the shaft out alittle and remove the whole assembly. To install the new one you would have to remove the new cover plate and pull out the shaft a bit to reinstall. I've done maybe 5 in this fashion and have not had one leak.


 Thank you for sharing your talent. You are a genius!


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

I take the pump apart and use a pry bar to move the engine via the teeth of the ring around the torque converter and use paste no. AMV18820003 between the cover and the pump body itll never leak I charge 4hrs...I did this to my car as well but it's a 5spd so i didn't take it apart:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We made some blockoff plates to remove them. Mostly with swap guys in mind. You just run the vacuum line to the intake manifold instead (with a check valve in line).


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We made some blockoff plates to remove them. Mostly with swap guys in mind. You just run the vacuum line to the intake manifold instead (with a check valve in line).


 mk4s 1.8T are directly from the mani with the check valve. 

i too wonder why we have this thing... all i know is that if mine fails, i'll just block it and buy a OEM 1.8 check valve.


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We made some blockoff plates to remove them. Mostly with swap guys in mind. You just run the vacuum line to the intake manifold instead (with a check valve in line).


 got a link to the part?


----------



## dmtx01 (Jul 31, 2013)

*what's the part number?*

for the vacuum pump? My mechanic is having a hard time finding it in his computer.

dealer is asking $800 to fix and i'm seeing if i can get it done cheaper through my mechanic.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

just ordered block off plate from IE, will attempt delete as soon as it gets here.


----------

